# Feelings



## Tainted Halo (Jun 14, 2012)

In a few days the kids and I are to move into our duplex which I'm looking forward to however while we've been at H's dad's apartment its not been easy being around H in the same roof. Some days are good and others I have a break down (I know I shouldn't just makes me look pathetic). 


In two months its mind boggling that my H has checked out Emotionally out of our marriage having spent that much communicating with the OW long distance. Could he be in the Fog from what I've heard from other stories "I love you but not sure if I'm in love with you" and the "Don't know if I want to make this marriage work" Just curious do individuals become warped up in a fantasy phase while being involved emotionally with other OM/OW? In other words how often do these EA's become realistic?


----------



## jh52 (Apr 29, 2012)

Tainted Halo said:


> In a few days the kids and I are to move into our duplex which I'm looking forward to however while we've been at H's dad's apartment its not been easy being around H in the same roof. Some days are good and others I have a break down (I know I shouldn't just makes me look pathetic).
> 
> 
> In two months its mind boggling that my H has checked out Emotionally out of our marriage having spent that much communicating with the OW long distance. Could he be in the Fog from what I've heard from other stories "I love you but not sure if I'm in love with you" and the "Don't know if I want to make this marriage work" Just curious do individuals become warped up in a fantasy phase while being involved emotionally with other OM/OW? In other words how often do these EA's become realistic?


Hi Halo:

Sorry you are going through this ---

Read the CWI forum threads -- and unfortunately you will see that what you are going through is quite common.

Also, support on this thread and CWI -- will be great for you -- but each with a different perspective as well.

I guess I am suggesting posting your story on CWI as well-- under a different thread title.

Good Luck !!


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

And breaking down is NOT pathetic -- it's human! You are going through one of the most traumatic experiences that life holds for us -- be kind to yourself. It's okay to let it out when you need to.


----------



## Tainted Halo (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks jh52 will do and yes lamaga you are right. I know with out a doubt I will feel much better and will be able to start healing once we move out.


----------

